# Turbo Boost Issues - Ubuntu 17.10



## Dia01 (Mar 1, 2018)

Total noob with all things Linux, been scathing the net like mad trying to figure this one out, but I'm stumped.

I'm running a 7820x on the x299 platform and installed Ubuntu 17.10 on a separate SSD.  During the install I had a few issues and during the course I must have disabled turbo boost when playing around.  managed to install 17.10 without too many issues.  Basically Ubuntu boots into the desktop just fine with Turbo Boost disabled keeping the CPU at it's default settings max 3600MHz, however when enabling, I have no such success the system just hangs.  I have tried various scaling drivers i.e. p_state, ondemand etc without any luck.  Any advice?


----------



## GoldenX (Mar 1, 2018)

Is is overclocked? The turbo freq. I mean.


----------



## Dia01 (Mar 1, 2018)

GoldenX said:


> Is is overclocked? The turbo freq. I mean.



Slightly to 4.5GHz.  I have tried the default BIOS settings as well which will only turbo to 4.3GHz.


----------



## GoldenX (Mar 1, 2018)

Intel uses a new frequency governor on Linux, maybe it's that. Try chaging it to ondemand.


----------



## Dia01 (Mar 1, 2018)

GoldenX said:


> Intel uses a new frequency governor on Linux, maybe it's that. Try chaging it to ondemand.



I have tried setting ondemand via *sudo sed -i 's/^GOVERNOR=.*/GOVERNOR="ondemand"/' /etc/init.d/cpufrequtils* within the terminal, might be worth a try modifying the grub to maybe *GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash ondemand=enable" *?  Honestly I have no idea what I'm doing here really


----------

